# Charlottesville, va: RP event



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

All,
Please join us on Friday October 24, 2008 from 4-8 PM for our Rocky Patel Cigar and Copper Fox Distillery tasting event. Come meet with Mark Rudacille from Rocky Patel Cigars and Rick Wasmund, owner and master distiller of Wasmund's Single Malt Whiskey. We will have tastings of Rick's Whiskey and special offers on all Rocky Patel products. 

We look forward to seeing everyone that can join us.

Jim and Suzanne Carlson
Cville Smoke Shop
434-975-1175


----------

